# Oranges?



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, the saanen took a WHOLE orange - grabbed - I mean GRABBED - it right out of someones hand and crushed the WHOLE thing in her mouth. She loved it. Please tell me oranges are not bad for goats.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2011)

They are fine  

I have one that LOVES them too!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 15, 2011)

Luckily for the woman holding the orange, the goat left her most of her fingers!  Still hard to be mad when you see her standing there with orange pulp dripping down her face and beard.


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2011)

Was the orange intended to be a treat or was the goatie stealing?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

My Goats LOVE citrus fruits!  Marly will strip the rind 1 small piece at a time of an orange, and then attack whole heartedly at the juicy inside! Of course, his beard is completely drenched by the time he gets through it, but he absolutely loves it! 

Do an experiment some time to see what taste each of your goats like(sweet, bitter, or sour). As mentioned above, Marly(sweet) likes oranges, but doesn't touch lemons. Momma(sweet & sour) loves berries & lemon, but won't touch oranges. Maude(bitter) likes grapefruit and occassionally an orange, but not lemons.  Everyone LOVES watermelon and blueberries.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 16, 2011)

This particular Saanen is extremely picky. She eats strawberries, but only when SHE wants them. I offer just about anything I know is safe, most of the time I get snubbed. But the orange in question was going to be offered, she just didn't wait to be polite. I was worried it would make her sick - she ate the WHOLE thing rind and all. I will offer orange in the future, but will quarter it up first so she doesn't choke! 

The only thing I've never seen her turn down is BOSS. She likes carrots, berries, and apples but only occasionally. You have to guess which she wants today.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2011)

What IS IT with these goats?? They can be so persnickity.

 I have 2 that like apple. The rest won't touch an apple.  Haven't tried oranges.  They all love BOSS and strawberries.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a couple that love banana peels too.. also grapes.. love em!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 16, 2011)

ThornyRidgeII said:
			
		

> I have a couple that love banana peels too.. also grapes.. love em!


Unless you buy organic banana's, just know that the peel will contain pesticides.  Grapes are a goatie fave here too!


----------



## elevan (Jul 16, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> ThornyRidgeII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, banana peels are considered to be the most "polluted" peel when it comes to pesticides.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 16, 2011)

That's interesting.  We've never really fed our goats fruits before.  They do like watermelon though.  i also found a recipe online for "goat cookies" that they love.  (just so you know, goat is not used in them, some people I've told thought there was goat in it).  But, they're just cookies  made with foods that are appetizing to goats.  They look and feel disgusting but the goats love them.


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Jul 17, 2011)

My herd has full access to about 4 acres of an old orange grove.  They will start eating on them around November when they are just starting to get ripe and will eat on them until they rot on the ground.  If I have them in another pasture for a while they will run back to there favorite trees as soon as I let them in.  They all love the peels just as much as the inner fruit.  My groive is all natural with no fertilizer other then what the goats leave.  When we moved here 2 years ago the grove was grown up so thick that you couldn't see through it hardly.  After 2 years it almost looks like some one very carefully groomed the entire area.  

GL

Tom


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

TOPalmer3rd said:
			
		

> My herd has full access to about 4 acres of an old orange grove.  They will start eating on them around November when they are just starting to get ripe and will eat on them until they rot on the ground.  If I have them in another pasture for a while they will run back to there favorite trees as soon as I let them in.  They all love the peels just as much as the inner fruit.  My groive is all natural with no fertilizer other then what the goats leave.  When we moved here 2 years ago the grove was grown up so thick that you couldn't see through it hardly.  After 2 years it almost looks like some one very carefully groomed the entire area.
> 
> GL
> 
> Tom


Wow, I'll have to try giving our goats oranges.  I'm sure they'll love them, we had a buck before that ate glass (our bad for not noticing the glass was there and picking it up ahead of time).  Luckily it didn't harm him though.


----------

